# Welcome to my website and blog.



## ccaetano (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello all!
I invite you to visit my *personal site* in:
www.ccaetano.com
Here you'll find info about me and 6 thematic photo galleries.

I would also invite you to to see my *photo-blog*.
PicSweep is up since Jan 1st 2009 and is regularly updated with my image post-processing, HDR and photo-montages.
In HDR and Before/After, there's a rollover feature to see the original images before the transformation. 

I hope you like them.
I welcome your comments and critique. Your feedback will be apreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Chris Stegner (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice site. Awesome photography!


----------



## ccaetano (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi!

Check out my blog *http://picsweep.blogspot.com/*

There's a new post with an image about Valentine's Day.

Don't miss the rollover. Place your mouse over the image to see the original.

regards
CC


----------



## piper89 (Feb 18, 2009)

where did you get your website from or did you create it yourself?


----------



## ccaetano (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,
I created the design myself except the flash galleries. Those are from a template you can find in www.airtightinteractive.com. I just needed to adjust the looks of it to fit the site design.

Thanks


----------

